# Optimum No Rinse on wheels



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it ok to use ONR on my wheels in exactly the same way as the rest of the car?

One more question - When i mix a solution of ONR for a pump sprayer, will it 'go off' so to speak, after a while or does it keep ok?

Cheers,Paul.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Sure is, go for it 

Yes, you can mix some and keep it for future use.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks toni. :thumb:

Regarding the wheels i read that people were still using shampoo even when washing the rest of the car with ONR (I think!)

Maybe i read it wrong....


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, some do that, but they're just woosys 

Here's Scottwax, the ONR guru , washing the wheels of a 6 series with Optimum Power Clean (APC) and ONR:


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

toni - so he uses ONR and the OPC actually mixed together in the same bottle?!

Scott says mix it 3:1....would you go 50/50 ONR and OPC for the one part solution then add the three parts water?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

No no ... he uses OPC cut 3:1 with water and uses ONR at regular wash dilution to clean-up afterwards.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

toni said:


> No no ... he uses OPC cut 3:1 with water and uses ONR at regular wash dilution to clean-up afterwards.


Ah i see. I didn't realise that was ONR he was dipping his brush into!!

Thanks toni. :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ONR cleans better than shampoo so its great for cleaning sealed wheels


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

big ben said:


> ONR cleans better than shampoo so its great for cleaning sealed wheels


Would the Optimum Power Clean strip wheel sealant?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Probably yes! I don't normally use any type of APC, just ONR and a brush and clean-up with a sponge after that. Then dry and you're done.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

In that vid his knocking the alloys with the plastic base of that brush I bit too much/hard for my liking


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Paul ST-73 said:


> Would the Optimum Power Clean strip wheel sealant?


you shouldnt need power clean. Take your wheels off, clean them (with whatever is needed, wheel cleaner etc) and apply a good sealant. Then maintain them with a PH neutral shampoo or ONR and a selection of brushes, couldnt be easier


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Folks,

If you're a bit wary of using ONR on sealed wheels, then a really good alternative
is Hose-Free Eco Wash. You just add a capful to half a bucket of warm water,
then wash 2 wheels with a noodle-mitt. Better with 2 x half buckets for fairly
obvious reasons. That's it, no rinsing, no drying, or being double/triple the time 
bent over wiping...

A good sealant, like 2 coats of FK1000p, is a pre-requisite though!

Regards,
Steve


----------

